# Mounting Disc Brakes on a Non-Disc Frame????



## bowler1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi,
I have an older Specialized Stumpjumper frame that does not have disc brake mounts on it. I am interested in upgrading to discs. Is there some sort of a conversion kit out there that will allow me to mount disc brakes on my non-disc compatible frame?

thanks

matt


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

bowler1 said:


> Hi,
> I have an older Specialized Stumpjumper frame that does not have disc brake mounts on it. I am interested in upgrading to discs. Is there some sort of a conversion kit out there that will allow me to mount disc brakes on my non-disc compatible frame?
> 
> thanks
> ...


 Buy a new bike with disc brakes. It will be more cost effective in the end. It is always cheaper to buy a bike with disc brakes, than to add aftermarket. There used to be some kits, but they were heavy, expensive and did not work realy well.

mtnibkej


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Shark Fin*



bowler1 said:


> Hi,
> I have an older Specialized Stumpjumper frame that does not have disc brake mounts on it. I am interested in upgrading to discs. Is there some sort of a conversion kit out there that will allow me to mount disc brakes on my non-disc compatible frame?
> 
> thanks
> ...


 Specialized makes an adaptor called a shark fin. I dunno if they are made anymore, but a search of ebay may result in something. IIRC, they went for like $40 or so.

It attaches to the rear dropout at one end and the v-brake boss at the other.

Yeah, either that, or get a later disc frame.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

pimpbot said:


> Specialized makes an adaptor called a shark fin. I dunno if they are made anymore, but a search of ebay may result in something. IIRC, they went for like $40 or so.
> 
> It attaches to the rear dropout at one end and the v-brake boss at the other.
> 
> Yeah, either that, or get a later disc frame.


 Keep in mind that along with the price of the brakes themselves, you have to add the cost of new hubs or wheelset. At that point it begins to get expensive. That is why I recomend just buying a new bike. Depending on what brakes you are looking at.......prices range from $79 for Avid Mechs and go up from there.....Hayes run about $160 each and the Avid Juicy 7 go for about $200 each. On top of that, throw in a new wheelset with an average price of $250-$300 for a cheap set.....now you are in $500. There are a lot of great new hardtails out there these days that can be had for just a little bit more money.

Just my opinion.
mtnbikej


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

As mtnbikej said orignaly get a new bike much cheaper & better. No fussin no fuggin just good ol riding .


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

If you already have disk brake sets, a disk wheel set, and a frame that you still want to ride, A2Z makes a universal adapter.

http://www.a2zcomponents.com/ada.htm

I used one to put disks on a Ti HT frame although I had to modify the adapter to get it to fit.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

I got one of those shark fins and used it on my 2000 Stumpy Fsr. It worked great. They are only good for frames up to 2001. I bought a new frame last year, so I don't use anymore. I tried to use it on my Kona SS, but it doesn't fit. Bowler1, PM or email me if you want it.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*You don't need it ...*



bowler1 said:


> Hi,
> I have an older Specialized Stumpjumper frame that does not have disc brake mounts on it. I am interested in upgrading to discs. Is there some sort of a conversion kit out there that will allow me to mount disc brakes on my non-disc compatible frame?
> 
> thanks
> ...


Well, if you're trying to be cost efficient, you really don't need disc brakes on the rear wheel. Lot's of people run with disc on the front only as this is the primary braking wheel.

V-brakes on the rear should do just fine for the "drag brake".


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

BETD makes swingarm parts. i'm not 100% sure they make an upper swingarm that will convert you to disc mounts, but it's worht a shot.

www.betd.co.uk


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

*I'd try to hunt down a shark fin adapter*



bowler1 said:


> Hi,
> I have an older Specialized Stumpjumper frame that does not have disc brake mounts on it. I am interested in upgrading to discs. Is there some sort of a conversion kit out there that will allow me to mount disc brakes on my non-disc compatible frame?
> 
> thanks
> ...


Here's a pic of my 98 Stumpy that I converted to disc's with the fin.

BTW, if you find one, you will need the front brake adaptor for the disc brakes,not the rear.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Chesk these guys out. This is what they do.

http://discbrakeadapters.com/

-sunny


----------



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

S-Works said:


> Here's a pic of my 98 Stumpy that I converted to disc's with the fin.
> 
> BTW, if you find one, you will need the front brake adaptor for the disc brakes,not the rear.


I know this is long shot but just wondering if you still have these Fin? if so, what's the $$?


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

If you don't find the Fin, take a look at the A2Z adapter. Review is here.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Use the A2Z adapter, it works.


----------



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> If you don't find the Fin, take a look at the A2Z adapter. Review is here.


I've been shopping for those but can't seem to find them anywhere? Just thought they don't make them anymore. Do you have any idea where I can find them!


----------



## TurkishCA (May 5, 2013)

WAZCO said:


> I've been shopping for those but can't seem to find them anywhere? Just thought they don't make them anymore. Do you have any idea where I can find them!


NEW MTB Bicycle Bike Rear Disc Brake Adapter KIT 145mm Black | eBay


----------

